# Alpha Dogs; Go or No Go ?



## Gregory S. Norton (Jan 17, 2010)

Ive seen this show several times now. I'm not sure whether their naturally inarticulate or they just don't want to reveal their training techniques, or the production company is just filming to get the most watchers.

The perception i get is their very sloppy-making rookie mistakes and really can't articulate drive and don't really under-stand fully,what nerves and drive consist of. Now,is this because their afraid to share what they know or the producers are cut and pasting,what they think will bring in the most viewers ?

Their specialty seems to be in scent-work,so far I have not seen much good protection work. 
The fact that they are just now, trying to train using the E-collar is very disconcerting and very suspect
of a lack of experience. If I am wrong,this show is doing them a injustice.
And buying dogs from a Mexican breeder.What the... ? That feller on the last episode acted like he didn't know squat.
Perception is reality. Sometimes the reality is not the perception.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

You may well feel that way. The reality is, it's a multi-million dollar business that provides dogs in all venues to the military and many many US police departments. One thing about police departments buying dogs. It's a small community, we learn quickly who to or not to buy dogs from. I know there are many departments that buy multiple dogs from them. I've known some of the workers there for many years. In fact have trained with them. While they may not be able to discuss what you've pointed out to your satisfaction, they are certainly doing it to the satisfaction of many customers. 

DFrost

DFrost


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

What is the problem with buying dogs from Mexican Breeders...any different from Slovakia, Hungary, Poland or any other eastern european country where the dutch and germans are getting there dogs from....

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

There are some Damn good dogs in Mexico


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Been watching a few of the shows and I think it's mostly production editing and a little acting on the guy's part. You need to keep in mind that we "Dog Trainers" are a small community and the producers are probably "dumbing down" the show to make it more appealling to the general public.


----------



## Steve Alterwitz (Feb 24, 2012)

I have followed the show and attribute a great deal of the content to TV Production. There needs to be a fine line of info projected to the public. As we all know those who watch can have the cognative capacity of a gnat and if too much was presented, it might lead to someone doing something they are not prepared for. 

On another note there was a comment about their use of e-collars. I too find it hard to believe that these boys do not use it in their training. I would suspect that in presenting this form of training they wanted it to seem that they were going to use a credible e-collar trainer who uses the low stim model.


----------

